# Die schnelle Forelle



## Rheinspezie (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich eine schöne Forelle von ca. 800g. gefangen, 40cm. lang.

Der Fisch ist topfrisch und soll heute Abend zubereitet werden, ich denke so für 2,3 Leute wird er reichen mit Beilage.

Frage, wie würdet Ihr eine solche etwas größere Forelle schnell,
einfach und schmackhaft zubereiten?

Eine einfache Soße wäre auch ganz nett zu erfahren und Beilagen.

Danke, Rheinspezie. |wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Gegenfrage: Wie bereitest Du denn Deine Forellen in Portionsgröße zu?
So wie sich Dein Post liest, hast Du noch nicht wirklich gekocht, oder?

Erst einmal würde ich die Mitesser-Zahl auf 1 begrenzen. So ein Riese ist ja eine 40cm Forelle nicht.

Mach Sie sauber, von innen und außen salzen und Pfeffern, ein paar Kräuter in die Bauchhöle und ab in die Pfanne, bis sie bei mittlerer bis kleiner Hitze goldbraun wird. Ins Bratfett - ich würde geklärte Butter nehmen, kannst Du einen Rosmainzweig und 1 oder 2 angestoßene Knoblauchzehen fürs Aroma mit hinein tun. Es darf ruhig ein wenig mehr an Bratfett sein. So ala Weightwachtchers eine mit Öl ausgepinselte Pfanne wäre ein Verbrechen an der Forelle. Lässt sich schlecht beschreiben - wenn es beim Braten leicht schäumt, dann hast Du die Fettmenge gut gewählt.
Mach das Fett am Anfang gut heiß (wirft der Zahnstocher Blasen beim Reinhalten, ist es gut) - sobald Du den Fisch in die Pfanne legst, reduzier die Temperatur sofort auf irgendwo zwischen einem Drittel und der Hälfte Deines Ofens)
Nimmst Du normale Butter, pass mit der Temperatur auf - sie wird ganz schnell schwarz. Margarine - ibääähh.

Wenn Du magst, röstest Du noch ein paar gehobelte Mandelblättchen mit an, und servierst sie als ganz normale "Forelle Müllerinen Art"

Dazu Salzkartoffeln und etwas Zitronen-Butter.
Wenn Du magst, noch etwas Gemüse dazu. Fenchel mit in Butter gröstetem Paniermehl wäre eine feine Sache.


----------



## aal60 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> ... als ganz normale "Forelle Müllerinen Art"
> 
> Dazu Salzkartoffeln und etwas Zitronen-Butter.
> Wenn Du magst, noch etwas Gemüse dazu. Fenchel mit in Butter gröstetem Paniermehl wäre eine feine Sache.



und reicht dann für eine Person. #6


----------



## daci7 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Säubern, Salzen, Pfeffern, mit ein paar Kräutern füllen (je nach Geschmack Salbei, Oregano, Dill, eventuell auch Rosmarin aber nicht zu viel) einen Klacks Butter mit in die Bauchhöhle und so einfach für 20-30min bei 180°C in die Röhre und zwar aufm Rücken liegend. Bei der Garzeit einfach austesten - wenn sie die Strahlen der Rückenflosse leicht aus dem Fleisch lösen ist der Fisch gar. Dazu passen wie bereits erwähnt super die klassischen Salzkartoffeln und Gemüse nach Wahl. Wenns leichter sein soll geht auch ein großes Salatbett gut.

Die Anzahl der Mitesser würde ich auch begrenzen


----------



## Andy007 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Bei der Fischzubereitung gelten eigentlich die berühmten 3 S, soll heißen: säubern, säuern und salzen. 
An die "Kräutervariante" würde ich mich dann an deiner Stelle erst bei der 2ten Forelle wagen :q


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*



Andy007 schrieb:


> Bei der Fischzubereitung gelten eigentlich die berühmten *3 S*, soll heißen: säubern,* säuern* und salzen.  ........
> :q



Das Säuern der Fische vor dem Garen ist eigentlich out. Das wurde früher oft aus Gründen der Hygiene gemacht, weil so richtig frischen Fisch gab es da nicht zu kaufen.
Die Zitrone oder generell die Säure bewirkt, dass der Fisch schon vor dem eigentlichen Garvorgang beginnt, gegart zu werden. Das bei einem frischen Fisch anzuwenden ist sehr schade.
Wer denn gerne Zitrone möchte, kann sie auch nach dem Garen zum Fisch geben.

Säuern lässt sich aber prima für ein Fisch-Carpaccio einsetzen. Durch Zitrone oder Balsamico ist der "Garvorgang" hier sogar erwünscht. Geht am besten mit frisch gefangenem Fisch. TK-Ware ist da nicht so der Hit.


----------



## faceman (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Ich mache meine Forellen gerne im Ofen in Alufolie gewikelt. 

Den Fisch innen und außen salzen und Pfeffern. Alufolie leicht Buttern, den Fisch mit ein paar Scheiben Zitrone drauflegen, zuwikeln und ca 25 - 35 Minuten bei 180°C in den Ofen.  

Ich find es so echt lecker. Wer mag kann natürlich noch ein paar frische Kräuter in die Bauchhöhle geben, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Auch wenn vielleicht schon zu spät - aber mal so aus "Tipp" für das "Säuern", da viele eine gewissen Zitronennote gerne am Fisch mögen:
Keinen Saft (und um Gottes Willen kein Konzentrat aus der gelben Plastezitrone!!) oder eine ganze Zitrone nehmen, sondern nur den Abrieb einer unbehandelten Zitrone mit den Kräutern und Gewürzen zur Forelle geben.
Das geht natürlich auch bei jeder anderen Zubereitungsart!
Riesenvorteil: man gart den Fisch nicht schon im Vorfeld, wodurch er nicht matschig-breiig wird!


----------



## FisherMan66 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*



Franky schrieb:


> ........sondern nur den Abrieb einer unbehandelten Zitrone.......... !


 

Franky, das geht doch gar nicht. Wenn Du die Schale abgerieben hast, ist die Zitrone doch behandelt  

Duck und wech


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Dödel! :q :q


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

So,

danke erstmal für die Antworten.

Ne´ 800g. Forelle alleine verputzen, seid Ihr Schwerarbeiter auf dem Bau ? |bigeyes

Ich habe eine Forelle filetiert und ganz einfach auf der Hautseite zuerst in Sonnenblumenöl mit Rosmarin gebraten.

Zuvor als Beilage einfach Bratkartoffeln mit Schalotten und ebenfalls Rosmarin goldbraun gebacken.

Etwas Spinat vom Vortag hatte ich auch noch und mit Gorgonzolasosse erwärmt - Stückchen Bio-Zitrone beigelegt und fertig !

Die große Forelle werde ich von einem Forellenzüchter im Profiräucherschrank miträuchern lassen ... war immer top !

Ab welcher Größe kann man eigentlich den Fisch im Salzmantel im Ofen zubereiten ? |kopfkrat


rheinspezie


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Die schnelle Forelle*

Na, hört sich doch ganz gut an, wie Du Deine Forelle zubereitet hast.

800g-Forelle alleine essen?
Ja und, was gibt es als 2. Gang? 

Wenn Du die ausgenommen und filetiert hast, dann bleiben Dir sehr wohlwollend gerechnet 300g Filet übrig. Nen gutes Steak hat 400g 

Großforelle räuchern?
Klar, wenn Du damit gute Erfahrungen bei Deinem Räuchermeister gesammelt hast.
Ne leckere Variante wäre auch:
Forelle filettieren, Fleischgräten ziehen und die Haut dran lassen - mit ner Mischung aus groben Meersalz, braunem Roh-Rohrzucker, gehacktem Dill und etwas Zitronenpfeffer auf der Fleischseite einreiben - ca. 18 bis 24 Stunden gut eingewickelt in Klarsichtfolie oder vakuumiert ruhen lassen - anschließend abwischen und für 8 bis 12 Stunden kalträuchern.

Fische im Salzmantel?
Rein theoretisch kannst Du jeden Fisch in den Salzmantel packen. Macht aber meiner Meinung nach erst Sinn, wenn er so um die 3 bis 4 kg hat.
Ein schöner 70-er Zander im salzmantel ist schon was feines.


----------

